# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  what type of bow should i get for hunting deer

## jim160

I'm after some help. 
What type of bow would be best for hunting deer. 

I'm wanting to get a compound bow rather than a long bow. 

What would you suggest.  And also any idea on prices and what tips should I get

----------


## Toby

PSE 2014 Mainline

Have a noesy through here. They are good to deal with too

----------


## Dead is better

Get the fastest - those Mathews ones can push a target arrow out at 360 ft/sec or 100ftlbs. Dunno what that translates to with a broadhead. I like the modern rear swept looking limbs - i bet they help you from snagging your bow up too much in the scrub

----------


## Shelley

Get one that feels comfortable and is at least 45 pounds-to be legal to hunt- but a weight that you can manage and can practice with, takes a lot of practice to be able to hit something, and pulling a high weight all day is no fun, a weight that you can manage, but is still a good pull will let you develop good form without injuring yourself.

Depends on how much you want to spend -a compound bow needs a few things beside the bow itself to shoot well, a stabiliser, a sight, a peep sight, a release, a quiver, an arrow rest, a sling and of course arrows with broadheads...all that will add quite a bit to the price, you can get a good package from most dealers though, who will also work out your draw length and find a good weight, most bows the weight can be adjusted a bit (10 pounds or so)  or with some the weight can be adjusted a lot (mine is 30 to 70 pounds) these are good bows to start with as you can start low to develop form then crank it up as you get better, but you will need to replace the arrows as you do as modern bow will explode an arrow if the arrow is too light for the weight.

In the end do not worry about numbers but get what feels good to shoot.

----------


## lost

Your best bet would be to pop into a shop and have a feel of the bows.. I had my mind set on the fastest bow prior to purchasing, but once I shot the thing I quickly moved to a slower bow but felt much nicer to draw and shoot.  Speed ain't everything, I don't go anywhere without a rangefinder, so I will know the exact distance prior to flinging an arrow.  As Shelley said, start on a low poundage.. drawing the bow uses a whole heaps of muscles which aren't generally used on a day to day basis.  I started on a 45# bow, and now shoot a 70# bow.  

Have always found Simon at Advanced Archery a top bloke, would suggest to give him a ring  :Have A Nice Day:  And Greg at Archery Direct is good to deal with too!

Good luck mate!

----------


## w8indq

> Get the fastest - those Mathews ones can push a target arrow out at 360 ft/sec or 100ftlbs. Dunno what that translates to with a broadhead. I like the modern rear swept looking limbs - i bet they help you from snagging your bow up too much in the scrub


Um thats so incorrect its not funny, fastest mathews bow is the chill r and ibo's at 342 which means it is shot at 70lb 30in draw bare atring and the arrow at 350gn (5gn per pound pulled) and even then just about every manufacturer inflates figures, in saying that the chill series are awesome to shoot, shelley has given good advice, find bows in your budget then shoot as many as you can pock the one you feel comfortable with

----------


## GNAR

65LB Predator Deluxe Bow Package
i got this as a starter bow. I was going to buy more expensive one when I get in to bow hunting more.
But ended up using this bow as my main hunting bow.( I got recurve too)
This is cheapest one in the market, but it does the job. I shot several goats with it and many turkeys and other small games. (never found a deer in a good range)
My friend decided to buy the same bow as mine after trying it out. He loves it.
I believe you don't have to get a really good bow to hunt. It's more about your skill at placing shots. If you are just getting into bow hunting. I recommend this bow.
This bow comes with everything you need for hunting.(it comes with arrows, broadheads, release aid, quiver, 5 pin sight, arrow rest, string silencer and stabilizer but arrows and broadheads are pretty shit so I bought arrows and broadhead seperately)
If you are on a budget, I buy G5 MOntec overseas for 30bucks for 3. So give me a private message and I will tell you where to buy it.

----------


## rambler

Google 'alien bow' pretty cool

----------


## kiwibro

For about 1000 buck you can have a primo rig and optics and range finder. PSE are great. I am on my second now a PSE drive lt.  It is a really fast bow. The 60 lb version is what I got and it will be good for goats pigs and deer.

----------


## k.chamby

You should definitely figure out what you are comfortable to draw so you get the right Draw Weight and make sure that you get measured up for the correct Draw Length too. There are some really good bows out there for around the $500 mark or you can spend up to $2500 on a new kit. 

If you have a club locally you might get an idea of what you want, but if not then do some research online or next time you find yourself in Auckland or Hamilton stop in at Advanced Archery or Archery Direct and they will be able to give you an idea of what will suit your needs.

----------

